# 1998 K2500 rear brakes



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello everybody - I've been searching the world for the past year trying to find out what the problem is with the rear brakes.

This only happens when it's rainy and sometimes snowy outside. After starting up my truck and starting to drive out of my parking lot, my rear brakes lock up by just slightly tapping on the brake pedal. Its only the rear brakes, and I can be going anywhere from 2mph to 10mph and the truck just stops on a dime and I usually end up losing my coffee.

I've taken the truck to 3 different dealerships and none of them can re-create the problem and say that everything looks fine. Each time, they cleaned/inspected the brakes and verified that the ABS/wheel speed sensors are working. My only solution to the problem thus far is to drag the brakes for a good 75 yards. But even driving on the wet highway sometimes, the brakes will lock for a second when I'm getting off the exit ramp - not a comfortable feeling at 65mph!

Has anybody else had anything like this happen??


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

Q101ATFD;330970 said:


> Hello everybody - I've been searching the world for the past year trying to find out what the problem is with the rear brakes.
> 
> This only happens when it's rainy and sometimes snowy outside. After starting up my truck and starting to drive out of my parking lot, my rear brakes lock up by just slightly tapping on the brake pedal. Its only the rear brakes, and I can be going anywhere from 2mph to 10mph and the truck just stops on a dime and I usually end up losing my coffee.
> 
> ...


Yup. same thing on my 1999 2500. Get the drums cleaned up, that seems to help.


----------



## rayf268 (Oct 13, 2006)

if you hadn't said you took it to a shop I would be 95% sure it was the wheel cylinders .
You might want to take it to a brake shop and ask them to look at the wheel cyl's well if they leak it will lock up in a heart beat . I scared the crap out of people coming to lights in my car when they would lockup you can just see everyone tighten up ready to get hit . if you are handy you should be able to find any brake fluid coming from them .


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

My 97 K2500 does the same thing after several hours of rain and it has been sitting. One or two brake applications and the dampness is gone from the lining they work fine.


----------



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

mine do that too, but i really hate it, as i have to back up on a hill to turn around in my driveway, i usualy end up slamming forward. So a brake cleaner would help? or should i take it in and have the brakes looked at?only does it once in a while ater it's been sitting in the rain or high moisture environment.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Well it seems I'm not the only one... If the brake shop is stumped, maybe I'll start saving up and just convert the darn drums to discs  . I've been wanting to for a while, now I have a legit excuse. Thanks for the replies...


----------

